# INTOUCH 8.0



## alon26 (Nov 4, 2006)

Holas, si alguien del foro me pudiera ayudar en el aprendizaje de este programa INTOUCH 8.0 se lo agradeceria. En concreto lo que deseo es un manual en español y donde me lo puedo bajar el programa, algun link de la web. 

Gracias


----------



## chuko (Nov 22, 2006)

Es medio dificil que encontres manuales en español de los productos de Wonderware


----------



## Apollo (Nov 23, 2006)

Hola chuko:

Yo también creo muy poco posible que puedas encontrar un manual en español, si lo consigues y me lo envías lo traduzco y te lo regreso.

Sólo sería cuestión de que lo encontraras en inglés (en caso de que no lo tengas).

Un saludo al foro


----------



## Guille DJ (Nov 23, 2006)

que programa es ese de que va?


----------



## chuko (Nov 28, 2006)

Es un SCADA

mira este hilo

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f12/sistemas-scada-2863/


----------



## Genius27 (Ago 5, 2009)

Yo tengo un manual en español en formato PDF, Tengo que buscarlo y lo posteo, me gustaria conocer exactamente que es lo que quieres hacer.


----------



## trivi (Mar 20, 2010)

Dices que tienes el manual de la Wonderware en pdf, lo podrias colgar?


----------

